# Lady Anne gets a Makeover



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi folks
There have been many versions of the Roundhouse Lady Anne steam loco, but my 1983 model is the second version and pretty rare. I have owned it a few years and have made a few videos, but never got round to stripping the thick green paint that covered everything.
Well a couple of weeks ago I decided to give her a makeover and yesterday I gave her a run. This video shows some of the stages and the running, both at normal and half speed.



Cheers
Chris


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking loco and train.Very nice video and I love the sound. I have to get some Summerland Chuffers for my locos.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Chris, you might want to check the Roundhouse site. Today, Lady Anne locomotives are 0-6-0's, not 0-4-0's as you have. You'll find the Roundhouse people are great to deal with. They can help you figure out exactly what you have. 

Here's their Internet link: http://www.roundhouse-eng.co.uk/ 

Regards, 

Will


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Roundhouse has a "museum" link on the left side of the page Will sugested. They show the Lady Anne as a 0-4-0 between 1982 retired 1984. 1983 was the year the offered the full cab. Pretty much narrows it down to one years production.Rare indeed.
Wesley


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

I think Chris is well aware of what he has.


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Posted By kleinbahn on 31 Oct 2012 10:13 PM 
I think Chris is well aware of what he has.  
Well yes I am - as two videos of this loco feature in the Roundhouse Museum! But The Lady Anne has been produced for more than thirty years now and it is all very confusing - and Will you are absolutely right, the Roundhouse guys are incredibly helpful. I am in regular contact with then about how to dismantle their beautiful products ;-)

Cheers
Chris


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

I sure hope you'd know all that Chris considering you are the guy who runs Summerland chuffers and all those awesome roundhouse rebuilds you've done! Nice work!


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

That is kind of you to say so Steven! I do like tinkering with these engines - they are always pretty simple to take apart and easy to work on. There is a bit more of this loco's story here: 
https://sites.google.com/a/gardenrailwayclub.com/club/locos/vintage-lady-anne 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Steam Paul 1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks Chris for the lead on the loco driver and I couldn't agree with you more. It is all about the fun! Hope to see you in Diamondhead one day and I'll make it a point to give you the grand tour of the French Quarter in New Orleans, which you may regret the next day. 

Cheers, 
Paul Kenney 
Houma, LA 
USA


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.16mm.org.uk/newsite/motm/mom2009-08.html 

This must be the one you have!


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Posted By Steam Paul 1 on 10 Nov 2012 06:43 PM 
Thanks Chris for the lead on the loco driver and I couldn't agree with you more. It is all about the fun! Hope to see you in Diamondhead one day and I'll make it a point to give you the grand tour of the French Quarter in New Orleans, which you may regret the next day. 

Cheers, 
Paul Kenney 
Houma, LA 
USA 
Oh Paul - I already had one reason to visit Diamondhead - now I have two! One day....one day.......... ;-)
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Posted By lotsasteam on 10 Nov 2012 10:47 PM 
http://www.16mm.org.uk/newsite/motm/mom2009-08.html 

This must be the one you have! 
Thanksvery much for that link - I knew John Wenlock had an early one but I was not sure which one. In fact I am pretty sure that is the version after mine, and therefore the third version. The smokebox has a slight flare at the base indicating that the frames have been moved apart to allow for 45mm wheelsets. I have taken it up with the guys concerned!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to let everybody know,my first steam engine" Lady Anne" i bought from Paul Kenney ! (in the early 90ths) I still remember when i opened the box put it on the tracks and called Paul for :What do i do now" Paul spent some time with me on the phone till the lady anne showed first signs of coming to live,was a great experince ,great service and i a m hooked since on live steam! 
Cheers,Manfred


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats my Lady Anne


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow Manfred - that is a very different Lady Anne. A fine looking loco if I may say so! 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

This is how I modified my Lady Anne:


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

That's excellent Llyn - have you written up that conversion anywhere? I have to confess that I have never had the confidence to weather a loco like that, but I love to admire it when others do! 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

As a matter of fact, Chris, I did document my work on the Lady Anne at: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/3076/afv/topic/afpgj/3/Default.aspx#201692


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Posted By llynrice on 13 Nov 2012 02:36 PM 
As a matter of fact, Chris, I did document my work on the Lady Anne at: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/3076/afv/topic/afpgj/3/Default.aspx#201692 
Now that is just superb Llyn - and fascinating - especially the water cut frame overlays. Thanks for sharing it!
Cheers
Chris


----------

